# Perhaps the best looking trophy room of all time?



## mshutt

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=438414

I didnt read through all the posts...cause its almost as long as the bait pile.....But atleast look at all the pictures...SIMPLY AMAZING!
over 600+ mounts in that room!


----------



## R y a n

mshutt said:


> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=438414
> 
> I didnt read through all the posts...cause its almost as long as the bait pile.....But atleast look at all the pictures...SIMPLY AMAZING!
> over 600+ mounts in that room!


I read thru the first 8 pages...I'm sucked in... I can't focus on work!

50 + years, 600 + mounted species of birds, 800 mounts and growing...

Un.be.lievable.

His first bird was from 1954....

You do the math... at $200 a bird = $160,000 in mounting fees alone!

Think about how many trips he's taken, how many shells he's gone thru..

That is without a doubt the most awesome trophy room I've ever seen 

If you look at the rest of the stuff in that room... His collection is worth millions collectively. He has shells, boxes, calls, bling, guns etc etc...

Think about all the birds he's seen in his life. To successfully harvest that many different kinds of birds, let along shoot ALL those different hybrids?

He must shoot 300 ducks a year, and devote 3 months straight hunting each year to even have a chance at that kind of luck! *EDIT*: He states that he hunts 120-150 per year.

He must have spent $25,000 a year for 30 years to have the opportunity at being in the right place at the right time to get near that many different species!

To put this into perspective... HE'S _SHOT_ *3** BLUE PHASE ROSS * GEESE ! Prior to this I had only SEEN 1 in a picture!

Simply amazing!


----------



## crewhunting

That is insane thats what mine looks like i could show you but my camera is broken.  :wink:


----------



## echoXLT

That is by far the most impressive thing I've ever seen. :bowdown:

When you really think about that and put it all into perspective, amazing...I'm still speechless. I don't even know what a lot of that stuff is!?


----------



## Rick Acker

That will be my room will be looking like in a few years!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have two friends that hunt with him... I have heard about the trophy room for years... The owner is a taxidermist, I think...


----------



## Plainsman

Poor guy there wasn't a coyote or a deer in there. It's kind of like seeing a homless person on the street.


----------



## blhunter3

I have to find a GF that will let me do that when I get married


----------



## TANATA

Getting a little cluttered in there......


----------



## Feather Freeks

definatly the greatest bird collection iv'e seen, but not the best all around trophy room. i know a guy in duluth, MN, that has just as many mounts as that guy, if not more, in full body big gamein one trophy room, he even has a mountain, like in most cabelas, with a whole bunch of different species of full body sheep on it, he also added a full body girraf to his collection. in the room with the mountain, he has of course the mountain scene, an african scene, a north america scene, a south america scene, an asian scene, and an exotics scene. he has more animals in there then i could count. Next time i see him i will b SURE to take a lot of pictures, and post them on here. the 2 trophy rooms he has are roughly each the size of a gym.


----------



## R y a n

deathrowcalls said:


> definatly the greatest bird collection iv'e seen, but not the best all around trophy room. i know a guy in duluth, MN, that has just as many mounts as that guy, if not more, in full body big gamein one trophy room, he even has a mountain, like in most cabelas, with a whole bunch of different species of full body sheep on it, he also added a full body girraf to his collection. in the room with the mountain, he has of course the mountain scene, an african scene, a north america scene, a south america scene, an asian scene, and an exotics scene. he has more animals in there then i could count. Next time i see him i will b SURE to take a lot of pictures, and post them on here. the 2 trophy rooms he has are roughly each the size of a gym.


 

Please do!

Does he offer tours or can people go visit him to check it out?

Wow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

How did he get pictures of my house?

WOW!


----------



## Horker23

could you imagine having to dust all of those. j/k those standing blues are a cool mount and i like that snow in the 4th picture. That would be somthing to see!


----------



## Feather Freeks

Ryan, i don't think he offers any tours, though he might, i'd have to see. the guy is my cousins grandpa and he's the president of super one foods, and he is the 100% stock holder, so he gets to travel the whole world each year and hunt hunt hunt!, he's no relation to me, but when they go to his house i get to go too! i think my parents are going to go there this spring sometime, and i'm gonna make sure my mom has 1 free memory stick to use. i want everone to see them! i might be able to scrounge up a few pics of his first trophy room. but those pics were taken many years ago before he put up his second, even bigger trophy room. i'll see what i can do.


----------



## R y a n

deathrowcalls said:


> Ryan, i don't think he offers any tours, though he might, i'd have to see. the guy is my cousins grandpa and he's the president of super one foods, and he is the 100% stock holder, so he gets to travel the whole world each year and hunt hunt hunt!, he's no relation to me, but when they go to his house i get to go too! i think my parents are going to go there this spring sometime, and i'm gonna make sure my mom has 1 free memory stick to use. i want everone to see them! i might be able to scrounge up a few pics of his first trophy room. but those pics were taken many years ago before he put up his second, even bigger trophy room. i'll see what i can do.


:thumb:

that works


----------



## buckseye

Congrats on many successful hunts!! I've had many too so I can relate. That's awesome!!! :bowdown:


----------



## MallardMayhem21

WoW thats simply amazing!!!! Would be nice to have a room like that. Slowly but surely working on it!!!


----------

